
Summer holidays for 5yr old. what should I do to keep him engaged? - throwaway122222
My son has two months of summer holidays from next week. we have a nanny to take.care of him and his toddler sister. wife and I will be at work during daytime.<p>What should I do to keep him occupied and sane?
======
matt_the_bass
With all due respect, what do you do with them the other 10 months of the
year? Do those same things.

I have a 5 and a 2 y/o. They will spend 2 months home from school with my
spouse. Some of their plans include:

\- visit local farms

\- visit local children’s museum

\- play dates with other kids

\- gardening (Gettig outside and learning about food)

\- help with light chores (ie feed the dog, sweep the floor, put away toys)

\- “writing” letters (ie drawings with some words) to relatives

\- learning to cook more recipes (they love mixing ingredients for baking)

~~~
throwaway122222
He goes to preschool rest of the year so it was not a problem before. now, an
old nanny looks after his younger sister and him.

All the items you mentioned need my or wife's attention. I was hoping for
something to keep them engaged easily.

~~~
matt_the_bass
What does the nanny do then? Can’t they lead activities like ones I’ve
suggested?

